# K2 Dead - Won't Charge



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My K2 hasn't been used for a few months and the battery is dead. The charger won't work - the light doesn't turn on and the Kindle just says the battery is empty. I've tryed two different chargers, and I've tried both the A/C adapter and USB plug. Nothing seems to work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree that the battery is probably dead. I suggest looking into a replacement.....

Here's a link to a source, and a video on how to change it:

http://www.newpower99.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMAZON+KINDLE+2&Show=ExtInfo


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You can also return it to Amazon to have them replace the battery, if you don't feel like cracking open your Kindle and risking other problems -- it all depends on how comfortable you are with such things and your acceptable level of risk versus cost.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I only see K1 batteries on Amazon's site...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, pidgeon92. Got it ordered!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Please report back with how difficult it was to change the battery, and if the new battery solves the problem.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I had this happen with my DX last week. One of the original Dx's, and I got it on launch. It had been out of warranty about 6 months. I called Amazon and they said since I'd never used the battery exchange under the warranty, even though it wasn't under warranty they would send me a refurb. They did overnight, free of charge.


----------

